# eas | e92 M3 Project Update: [out with the old and in with the new]



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

New year, new look, new supercharger.










The ESS VT2-625 Supercharger replaces the previous VF620 system for 2013. With all the ESS systems we've been installing in the past 8 months, we also needed to have one of our own to put to the test.

With a heavy track schedule planned, we should be well aware of what the ESS kits are made of.

*Installation*


















A couple of shots her show a prototype replacement intake runner was machined in-house and houses the boost pressure and secondary IAT sensor for datalogging/monitoring. Two versions will be released shortly, which will make it easier for thsoe looking for individual-based runner methanol injection or auxiliary sensor mounting.

*Comparison of ESS Intake Runner and EAS w/ additional IAT/Boost sensors*









*EAS Intake Runner installed with sending units mounted*









*90% Complete*









*Sensor clearance*









*New Shoes: Volk TE37SL Black Edition w/ Hankook RS-3*









*Completed Shots*


















With less than 100mi clocked on the new kit, we're still getting used to the newfound power. And wiping that sh*t-eating grin off our faces every time the boost kicks in.

More to come.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

*Dynos*

*STD*









*SAE*









*Conditions*









Still needs some adaptation, but *very *impressive numbers for 91 octane.


----------

